# Butt tails!



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Baby's hair is so long he needs to wear 'Butt Tails' to keep him clean :smrofl:, otherwise we have 'pooptastrophes' lol! We take them out after we know he already has 'gone' & will be 'pooptastrophe' free for a while.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Funny! don't even show dogs have a hygenic butt trim?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ahh! I read up that for show, you trim around the anus only. 

I think for a dog not being shown though, I would trim more there. If Baby's poo is causing staining and mess maybe the food needs to be changed. When my girls go, there is no stickiness or anything, just solid tootsie rolls. :thumbsup:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

silverhaven said:


> Ahh! I read up that for show, you trim around the anus only.
> 
> I think for a dog not being shown though, I would trim more there. If Baby's poo is causing staining and mess maybe the food needs to be changed. When my girls go, there is no stickiness or anything, just solid tootsie rolls. :thumbsup:



:heart:Your kids are adorable by the way! Thanks for the idea! I'll have to learn now what the correct way to trim his butt is because I do the grooming/cutting myself. I don't want to make him look like a cat lol! {no offense to cats!} When Baby was a puppy at 6 months old he had hardly any hair on his body {he's sure made up for that now!}, and as a result it looked odd when his butt had no hair. Since then I've been nervous about giving him the 'bald butt look' again, so I haven't cut it at all. I'll have to read up on how the show people do it.

Thankfully he doesn't have any staining back there. We just have the occasional 'sticky' situation that happens from a perfectly healthy poopy. It occasionally will stick to his long hair and I have to clean with pet wipes, or sometimes I will even shampoo that area between baths if we have a problem. This is particularly annoying if it happens when were out somewhere and I have to clean it in public --I've gotten some really weird stares ! I am fastidious about always checking and keeping him clean. Baby is healthy {knock on wood!} & has healthy bowel movements, he is on a raw {freeze dried} diet & it seems to be working for us.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh my gosh, I don't think I've laughed like that for a while
So far I haven't had problems with That with Maddie, my issues deal with the smell of pee on her coat, constantly cleaning her legs:blush::w00t:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hahhahaa, we call them hangers and he hates it when one is hanging off of him! Usually means it is time for a sanitary groom.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, we get cling-ons or hitchhikers. I learned on here to, as the song goes, "Shake it off" when Tyler has one of these. Shaking his derriere often works better than grabbing at it with a wipe or tissues which makes it stay on the hair. But sometimes if his stomach is off, there's no choice but a butt bath.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOVE_BABY said:


> :heart:Your kids are adorable by the way! Thanks for the idea! I'll have to learn now what the correct way to trim his butt is because I do the grooming/cutting myself. I don't want to make him look like a cat lol! {no offense to cats!} When Baby was a puppy at 6 months old he had hardly any hair on his body {he's sure made up for that now!}, and as a result it looked odd when his butt had no hair. Since then I've been nervous about giving him the 'bald butt look' again, so I haven't cut it at all. I'll have to read up on how the show people do it.
> 
> Thankfully he doesn't have any staining back there. We just have the occasional 'sticky' situation that happens from a perfectly healthy poopy. It occasionally will stick to his long hair and I have to clean with pet wipes, or sometimes I will even shampoo that area between baths if we have a problem. This is particularly annoying if it happens when were out somewhere and I have to clean it in public --I've gotten some really weird stares ! I am fastidious about always checking and keeping him clean. Baby is healthy {knock on wood!} & has healthy bowel movements, he is on a raw {freeze dried} diet & it seems to be working for us.



Thank you, love my girls.. 

Ok, the occasional sticky, I was picturing otherwise, as we know as cling-ons lol. still happen the odd time even on just the long leg hair of the girls. I use the wide teeth comb, way easier than a cloth. LOL I have had it where when Penny was little, in long coat and she got a dirty bottom on a walk, and I had the comb trying to comb it out when people started giggling across the road in a car, and exclaiming about me combing my dog on a walk :smilie_tischkante: she was a bit of a mess that day :w00t: had to take her straight home. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

lol Sandy you're hilarious!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, I would definitely to a sanitary trim! I think we all have had to deal with the occasional "hanger on!"


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Baby's hair is so long he needs to wear 'Butt Tails' to keep him clean :smrofl:, otherwise we have 'pooptastrophes' lol! We take them out after we know he already has 'gone' & will be 'pooptastrophe' free for a while.


Oh my gosh this is brilliant! I was having all kinds of problems with poop in the tail and it was actually due to the hairs around Tucker's rumpus needing trimmed. I don't know how it all worked out but once I trimmed those, his tail stopped getting caught on the poop.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I use a metal comb instead of wipe to remove the hitchhikers otherwise the wipe just smears it into the hair.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I shake the fur first, usually it will just fall out and leave nothing behind 

I use clips to hold leg hairs aside when peeing though, she squats sideways and always gets it on her right leg!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Haha...we call them "Doodle Berries"


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Lol toooo funny! I've never seen that before!


----------

